# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  How to reduce shedding from minoxidil ?

## catgreeneyes

-What is the best way to use Minoxidil To reduce shedding ?

- How can l get the best results ?
-Should l use 2% in the morning and 5% at night ?

I have been using Rogaine for woman 2% (like this as it is a spray and l know it is getting to scalp ).

-How can you know the right amount of foam to use ? 
-How do you know if the foam its reaching your scalp?
-What is the best 5% liquid minoxidil to use that doesn't irritate scalp?

----------


## Tracy C

The best way to reduce shedding while treating your hair loss is to ramp up your dose slowly over time.  Do not rush to the recommended daily dose.  The 5&#37; men's formula is more effective than the 2% women's formula.  Since you are already using the 2% women's formula, you can slowly introduce the 5% men's formula slowly.  Personally, I use men's Rogaine foam every other morning and generic women's Minoxidil liquid every evening.  I do not know which brand of 5% liquid Minoxidil is best.

I do not use the spray.  I find that it is easier to massage the medicine into my scalp when using the dropper instead.  Massaging the foam into your scalp is not much different than the liquid but it is a lot less messy and it dries a lot faster.  Getting the dose right with men's Rogaine foam is a matter of practice.  Since I only use the foam every other morning, I don't worry too much about getting the dose exactly right.

----------


## catgreeneyes

Hi Tracy

so do you use 1ml foam in morning and 1ml liquid at night ?is it 5&#37; foam and liquid that you use ?

----------


## Tracy C

Hi,

I do not worry too much about getting the doses exactly correct but they are at least 1ml.

Here in the states, Rogaine foam is only available in the men's 5% version.  I only use the foam every other morning.  This allows me to use my laser comb on a clean scalp on those days as well as put fresh Dermmatch in my hair.  I use women's 2% generic liquid Minoxidil in the evenings every evening.

I wash my hair every other evening with sulfate free shampoo and conditioner, except once a week I use Nizoral shampoo.  Then I massage the women's 2% liquid Minoxidil into my scalp.  On the mornings following the evening that I washed my hair, I first use my laser comb, then massage Rogaine foam into my scalp, then put fresh Dermmatch in my hair.  I massage women's 2% liquid Minoxidil into my scalp every evening including the evenings that I still have Dermmatch in my hair.  I don't need to use a lot of Dermmatch, so it does not interfere with getting the liquid Minoxidil into my scalp.

----------

